# M3 Special Rates



## jafo (May 21, 2004)

BMW Financial announced special lease and finance rates on all remaining 04’s in stock through the month of October. This applies to both Coupes and Convertibles. :thumbup:


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Just becuase they have applied a special rate to 3 series coupes and 'verts doesn't necessarily mean it applies to the M3.


----------



## jafo (May 21, 2004)

Special rates just for the M3.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

jafo said:


> Special rates just for the M3.


I believe it... one look at Vista Motors in Ft Lauderdale FL and there are around 15 2004 M3's still on the lot as of today, including one in Oxford Green/Kiwi/Eucalyptus. :eeps:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

jafo said:


> BMW Financial announced special lease and finance rates on all remaining 04's in stock through the month of October. This applies to both Coupes and Convertibles. :thumbup:


I didn't believe it (I was out today), so I logged on and can confirm special programs (lease AND finance) for the M3, as well as 3er convertibles.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> I didn't believe it (I was out today), so I logged on and can confirm special programs (lease AND finance) for the M3, as well as 3er convertibles.


 

how "special" are the rates?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

zcasavant said:


> how "special" are the rates?


Better than the "standard" programs, and not as good as the dirt-cheap 325ci/330ci rate. Is that good enough? 

:eeps:


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Better than the "standard" programs, and not as good as the dirt-cheap 325ci/330ci rate. Is that good enough?
> 
> :eeps:


Any "trunk money" for the m3 by any chance?


----------



## jafo (May 21, 2004)

No monkey in the trunk.


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

jafo said:


> No monkey in the trunk.


 Darn!! Oh well...


----------

